# Chillers



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

This has probably already been discussed, but haven't really posted anything, so thought you all may help me out. For some reason I just refuse to pay for something I know I can build.. Wanted some ideas on some of the fog chillers you guys have built yourself. Thanks !!! And only 96 days... I so need more time!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

If you run a search, you'll find numerous designs. I know Niblique71 has a how to on his tAke on the fog chiller that got lots of responses, and is fairly easy to make.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

If your ambitious try reading the "Vortex Manual" thread by Gmacted. I made a couple of 60 quart Igloo cube "Reverse Vortex" chillers and they work great! I'll have them forever. I use quality ice cubes because of the consistent shape. Bagged ice has too many small pieces that chokes the ice wall and inhibits good flow. Good luck!


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Here's the link to my large Reverse Fog Chiller. You can make something similar out of a tall square coleman cooler too. The only advantage to mine is that you can use mine as the base to an obilisk or another halloween grave marker.

You can learn a LOT from the Legendary Vortex Fog Chiller thread that was started a few years ago and has been active for years. It's a mind benidng read if you have the patience. Lots of REALLY good info in there from some really talented people.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Im working a chiller of my own using a large cooler with a roll of flexible tubing inside as a coil surrounded by ice. I havent had time to actually test it yet to see if the fog passes through the hose too quickly to get cooled yet. 

if it doesnt work i will change it to a vortex style then.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Get a box or other container with a hole in one end/side for input and a hole on the opposite end/side for output, fill it with ice,or dry ice. Pump the fog through it. That's all there is to it. honestly. don't waste your time over thinking this one.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

tcarter said:


> Get a box or other container with a hole in one end/side for input and a hole on the opposite end/side for output, fill it with ice,or dry ice. Pump the fog through it. That's all there is to it. honestly. don't waste your time over thinking this one.


I agree. The most important thing is to push the fog through a wall of ice cubes. Whole ice cubes that is... smaller pieces can clog it.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Lunatic said:


> If your ambitious try reading the "Vortex Manual" thread by Gmacted. I made a couple of 60 quart Igloo cube "Reverse Vortex" chillers and they work great! I'll have them forever. I use quality ice cubes because of the consistent shape. Bagged ice has too many small pieces that chokes the ice wall and inhibits good flow. Good luck!


My head hurts when I read it. Lots of great information though.


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Yea, last year I ran the metal dryer tube through a cooler of ice, but it just didn't get it heavy enough for me


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

gmacted said:


> My head hurts when I read it. Lots of great information though.


The best darn chiller thread ever! That is why I joined Haunt Forum. Glad to be part of it. Thanks Gmacted!


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Lunatic said:


> The best darn chiller thread ever! That is why I joined Haunt Forum. Glad to be part of it. Thanks Gmacted!


Thanks. It was my pleasure. I never imagined it would grow to what it did. I just took a look at the thread. The original link still works, but there haven't been any new posts since February 2011. Come on guys we need some new posts! Long live the Vortex Chiller thread!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

I've had great success with a large cooler and flexible, metal dryer hose. Kinda big and hard to hide sometimes. A couple of years ago someone turned me onto the trick of running the fog through mulch. Produces ground hugging fog, no chiller required. Works excellent in the graveyard and other outdoor settings. I pipe the fog with flexible dryer hose into the mulch. The mulch is laid out in a tree root pattern. Plastic screening or expanded metal to form half pipe tunnels under the mulch will extend the range.

Also works excellent with a bottomless coffin. The coffin is set on a "bead" of mulch a couple of inches thick, with the fog machine inside. The coffin does need a top that is at least mostly closed. Otherwise the fog will just rise out of the coffin rather than seeping out through the mulch.

Here's a picture of the mulch in action:


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

That's an idea I never even though of, good job man


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Thanks...wish I was the one that actually thought of it.

It's one of those, I heard it from a guy, who heard it from a guy things.

I lost the original link I was given, but a couple of phone calls tracked it to the "Eyes of Halloween" website.

http://www.eyesofhalloween.com/mulch.htm


----------



## jcgorla (Jul 9, 2011)

After spending a weekend last month reading the famous vortex chiller thread I'm about ready to get started on mine. 

I'll be using a 60 qt cooler on wheels I picked up from WalMart. Not sure what fogger I will use yet, probably will order it late Aug. My chiller will be based on a vortex type design except I will try using 3" PVC piping.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

My configuration is the "Reverse Vortex" method. I used 2" pvc in my 60 quart cubes with cheap FX 700 watt chillers. I also have a Martin 800 watt fogger, that works very well but eats a little more ice. If you were to use a stronger fogger it might need 3" pvc but then again I haven't tested it. A 1000 or more watts for that size cooler might cause you too go through too much ice. A trash can size cooler might be best. I only have to fill the cooler once on Halloween. Low maintenance is good. 

Good luck!


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I love fog chiller threads. gmacted's "Vortex Thread" gave me fits, I read that thing until I was blue in the face. My head was spinning after it. Seriously though intake and output holes and ice very little work after that. I made a vortex style chiller and even had a physics teacher take a look at the design. It works great, I need a better fogger for it. I also built a "gotfog" style chiller and Otaku showed me a way to increase the fog chilling time with a coffee lid in the middle of the tube and it works great also. There are so many designs and input/output variations. Find one you like and get after it. 
Good Luck!!!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll be reviving my "Scratch built fog chiller" thread too in about a month when dig everything out to make some minor modifications. I wish I could make enough of the "Good Ice" that is always mentioned. I understand now why that makes such a difference.


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Good ice?? Explain please


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Lunatic said:


> If your ambitious try reading the "Vortex Manual" thread by Gmacted. I made a couple of 60 quart Igloo cube "Reverse Vortex" chillers and they work great! I'll have them forever. I use quality ice cubes because of the consistent shape. Bagged ice has too many small pieces that chokes the ice wall and inhibits good flow. Good luck!


And it is also solid and has more caloric value 

To answer your question Curly


----------

